# Synarel Nafarelin acetate



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

Could you give me any indiciation as to how long Synarel would stay in my system?  Prescribed 2 sprays  by clinic to cover treatment.  1st one lasted 17 days, bottle only advises 60 sprays (15 days).  I started taking it 21/10 and need to continue at least until 25/11 even if I get 17 days on the 2nd bottle it would only take me upto 23/11.  I'm concerned that we go through all the stimming and I run out of synarel and my system ovulates.  Would my GP be able to prescribe us an additional bottle just in case?  I have an appt tomorrow for something else.  

Thanks Kaz xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kaz,

The drug only stays in the body for about 20 hours, but its effects last for longer (although this will vary between people so can't say exactly how long for).

The manufacturer advises that the 60 doses should be used and then a new bottle started . They can't guarantee that using a bottle after 60 doses will give accurate doses (although there is usally a little extra in them so they can be eeked out for a day or two longer, they just won't guarentee this is okay). 

To be honest to be on safe side I would advise getting another bottle to cover yourself. It is unlikely that missing a dose or two would have any reversal effect on downreg but everyone handles drugs differently so you can never say for sure. If you are feeling anxious about it then get a further supply 

All the best for your cycle  
Maz x


----------



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thanx for your reply, we're back at clinic tomorrow for a scan so I'll ask for another one, last week when I asked they seemed to think I'd have enough, but I don't want to risk it, I'd be gutted if we got so far as to next week and then ran out and ovulated before they could do the egg collection.  I worry about everything, at least getting another spray will mean one less thing I have to be anxious about.

Thanx again for your advice Maz

Kaz xxx


----------

